# Tool holder tapers and interchangeability



## schilpr (Apr 14, 2013)

OK, just bought my first "real" mill, my current mill/drill has simple ER collects and I know how to deal with those.

My "new to me" mill has ISO30-B18 tool holders, what does this mean and what other toolholders are compatible?

When I go look for toolholders, I find all kinds of 30 taper tooling, ER, NMTB, SK, ISO, INT and so on and I understand some of these are (or could be made) compatible with my mill.

Can anyone give me some guidance on all the different notations and what will fit or can be made to fit my machine?

The mill in question can be seen here (sorry page in Dutch) http://www.hbm-machines.com/producten/metaalbewerking/metaalfreesmachines/metaalfreesmachinesssub/hbm-45-profi-dro-freesmachine and no I did not pay that much, I bought a very lightly used machine.

I'm planning to get an ER collet holder (ER32 or ER40) with a set of both metric and inch collets, a drillchuck, a shaft for my 3" boring head and some slitting saw arbors. I've lot's of other tooling from my current mill and lathe.


----------



## xpylonracer (Apr 14, 2013)

An ISO30-B18 toolholder is an ISO30 taper with a B18 male taper on which you can locate a drill chuck or other tooling that has B18 size taper mount facility.
Looking at the machine on your link leads me to believe the toolchange will be done manually, most likely with a drawbolt rather than pneumatic or other quickchange method.
Do a search on the net for ISO30 taper, Schaublin site has a good deal of information on the tapers. 
ISO30, INT30 and BT30 all have the same dimensions, difference occurs at the small taper end, some will have facility for a draw in bolt and some will be equipped with a draw stud for quickchanging, those with draw stud have no parallel portion after the taper as with draw stud types. Find the chart and all will be clear.
Rgds, Emgee


----------



## schilpr (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you xpylonracer..

Found the Schaublin site here: http://www.schaublin.ch/e/toolholders-catalogue.htm

With information on BT holders
http://www.schaublin.ch/catalogues/PO066-069.pdf

ISO 30 - DIN 69871 http://www.schaublin.ch/catalogues/PO053-060.pdf

ISO 30 - DIN 2080 http://www.schaublin.ch/catalogues/PO062-063.pdf

Looks to me like all of those will fit.

The only difference I can find with an NMTB is the drawbar thread, 1/2-13 so that should be easy to make work as well.

You are right, the mill has a manual drawbolt with M12 threads, no quick or automatic change methods.


----------



## xpylonracer (Apr 15, 2013)

The 1/2" thread is a bit too large on diameter for safe and reliable fixing with an M12 drawbolt.
I have an Emco that uses BT30 which is tapped M12 but doesn't have the extra parallel length as on INT30 so although you could use BT30 the drawbolt would need to be some 20mm approx longer.
pictures of converted INT30 to suit Emco F1.
Emgee


----------



## colin james (Sep 24, 2020)

schilpr said:


> Thank you xpylonracer..
> 
> Found the Schaublin site here: http://www.schaublin.ch/e/toolholders-catalogue.htm
> 
> ...


"Do you have any idea where I can find these files now?"


----------



## xpylonracer (Sep 24, 2020)

Start looking at this link, it is full of tooling info including the 30 tapers.


			http://www.schaublin.ch/app/webroot/pdf/cat/5.pdf
		


xpylonracer


----------



## Charles Lamont (Sep 24, 2020)

My machine uses 30 taper tooling. Second-hand tooling tends to be either 3/8" Whitworth or M12. I fit the M12 items with a sleeve that is M12 on the outside and 3/8W inside.


----------

